# Marawi Battle Video



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.airforcetimes.com/flashpoints/2017/12/04/philippine-commando-video-shows-marawi-in-ruins-after-liberation-from-isis/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Air%20Force%20DNR%2012.04.17&utm_term=Editorial%20-%20Air%20Force%20-%20Daily%20News%20Roundup


----------

